# Xorg freeza

## heXen

ciao

ho un kernel 2.4.26 vanilla e xorg, con una sk video nvidia e ho cretao i moduli che ho detto ieri nell'altro topic

stamattina 2 volte xorg si è freezato, una volta mentre usavo licq e un'altra mentre tentavo di aprire un messaggio nella webmail con firefox

Nel log di X e nel /var/log/messages non c'è nulla che si riuferisca al freeze, l'unica cosa che posso dire è che non posso accedere neanche alle shell con ctrl-alt-F1 F2 ecc.... , che non si accendono neanche le lucette se premo il maiusc o il bloc num e che il cursore del mouse diventa della stessa forma ma più grande e quasi trasparente.

L'unica è resettare

cosa ne pensate?

----------

## motaboy

prova con altri driver, quelli di xorg "nv" o driver nvidia piú  nuovi o piú vecchi.

----------

## heXen

ho usato nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx che stanno su portage

usare gli nv? per provare si, ma dovessi farlo per sempre a sto punto che me la son fatta a fare una sk nvidia?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Solo per vedere se la causa sono loro... Nel caso siano loro, prova con release differenti, usando l'agp dell'nvidia invece di agpgart. Disattivando il framebuffer etc...

----------

## marco86

anch'io continuo ad avere problemi con i driver della nvidia che ci sono nel portage! può essere una cosa buona è giusta usare l'agp della nvidia?

chiedo qua per non aprire un'altro topic simile...

----------

## heXen

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> può essere una cosa buona è giusta usare l'agp della nvidia?

 

lo sto facendo proprio adesso. farò sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

Se ti può servire io avevo letto questo topic, all'interno ci sono molti collegamenti per aiutarti a fare quello, i pro e i contro di questa scelta! aspetto tue notizie allora, poi magari se rieci lo faccio anche io, così se non so chiedo a te  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## heXen

rimango in fase di prova fino a stasera, poi se qualcosa non va applico il contenuto del topic

Intanto prova anche te

 :Arrow:  assicurati che agpgart sia compilato come modulo

 :Arrow:  metti in xorg.conf (o XF86Config)

```

Option "NVagp" "1" # non ricordo in che sezione, ma è dove stanno le info sulla sk video

```

----------

## marco86

da buon n00b anch'io, avrei bisogno di qualche info in più  :Embarassed: 

come vedo se agpggart è copilato come modulo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

scusa la mia ignoranza...

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> da buon n00b anch'io, avrei bisogno di qualche info in più 
> 
> come vedo se agpggart è copilato come modulo  
> 
> scusa la mia ignoranza...

 

Dai il comando:

```

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

```

se risponde "No such file or directory" allora non é compilato come modulo.

----------

## marco86

```

Linux02 root # ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

ls: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko: No such file or directory

Linux02 root #

```

direi che non è un modulo...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

oh, tanto il computer non è mio, ci rinuncio, alla fine volevo solo risolvere un problema che avevo postato ieri...e come ieri ci rinuncio...

cmq se vi interessa era questo il mio problema  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## heXen

ancora non freeza ma ho notato una cosa:

L'immagine è più piccola del monitor e vedo una piccola vibrazione di un paio di pixel sui lati verticali   :Confused: 

----------

## marco86

 *heXen wrote:*   

> L'immagine è più piccola del monitor e vedo una piccola vibrazione di un paio di pixel sui lati verticali

 

cosa voul che l'immagine è più piccola?

hai provato a fare un 

```
 glxgears
```

? rispetto a prima sono migliorate un po le prestazioni?

----------

## heXen

il problema non è che l'immagine è più piccola. Il monitor è grosso e mi pare normale.  :Very Happy: 

Il punto è che, avendo un bordino nero abbastanza in contrasto con il wallpaper azzurro, posso vedere che l'immagine vibra di un paio di pixel

----------

## randomaze

 *heXen wrote:*   

> Il punto è che, avendo un bordino nero abbastanza in contrasto con il wallpaper azzurro, posso vedere che l'immagine vibra di un paio di pixel

 

Le dimensioni di quell'immagine sono modificabili dalle impostazioni del monitor, per i pixel che vibrano non so che dire...

----------

## heXen

come non detto, ha freezato uguale anche con il nvagp   :Confused: 

----------

## marco86

 *heXen wrote:*   

> come non detto, ha freezato uguale anche con il nvagp

 

molto male, secondo me l'unica resta cambiare i driver, cerchiamone un aversione più vecchia...

----------

## heXen

c'è su portage una versione più vecchia?

----------

## heXen

che significa cambiare lo stack come detto nell'ultimo post di questo thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188531&highlight=xorg+freeze

e come si mette in pratica?

----------

## randomaze

 *heXen wrote:*   

> che significa cambiare lo stack come detto nell'ultimo post di questo thread
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188531&highlight=xorg+freeze
> 
> e come si mette in pratica?

 

Mi sa che c'é da mettere mano a qualche file nei sorgenti del kernel.

Se nessuno ti risponde qui prova a fare un reply a quel post

----------

## heXen

Ho compilato il 2.6.7ck1 e ho emerso l'ebuild col numero più alto di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx e mi è successo lo stessissimo problema del topic che ho linkato. Ho chiesto lì cosa significa quella cosa da cambiare... vediamo   :Confused: 

----------

## marco86

io continuo a optare per cercare una versione di driver più vecchi...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vorrei un chiarimento:

Se li trovo basta che li metto in /usr/portage/all vero?

e poi emerge -k <quello che ho messo in All>

grazie a tutti quelli che mi risponderanno  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Vorrei un chiarimento:
> 
> Se li trovo basta che li metto in /usr/portage/all vero?
> 
> 

 

Non proprio. 

Intanto consiglio un giro sulle sezioni inglesi del forum di gentoo, magari qualcuno sa già cosa é stabile e conviene usare.

Per emergere una particolare versione dei driver ti facci un esempio, poi vedi il ragionamento e riapplicalo...

supponiamo che stiamo parlando di nvidia-glx.

```

# emerge -s nvidia-glx

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia-glx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

# ls /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/

ChangeLog                      nvidia-glx-1.0.3123.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r1.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.5332-r2.ebuild

Manifest                       nvidia-glx-1.0.4180.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.4496.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5332.ebuild

files                          nvidia-glx-1.0.4191-r1.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.4499.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r1.ebuild

metadata.xml                   nvidia-glx-1.0.4191.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5328-r1.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2.ebuild

nvidia-glx-1.0.2880.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.4349.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5336.ebuild

nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.4363.ebuild     nvidia-glx-1.0.5332-r1.ebuild

```

a questo si può vedere che:

- la versione 1.0.4496 é la massima stabile disponibile (visto con emerge -s)

- la versione 1.0.5336-r2 é la massima disponibile (ma probabilmente é masked)

- la versioen più vecchia é la 1.0.2880

Tutto chiaro?

Per emergere una particolare versione di può ricorrere a vari modi, il più semplice:

```

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2.ebuild

```

Una volta che hai trovato il driver che fa al caso tuo puoi usare /etc/portage/package.mask per bloccare la versione ed evitare i tentativi di upgrade.

----------

## heXen

da quale versione i driver nvidia sono supportati dal kernel 2.6 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *heXen wrote:*   

> da quale versione i driver nvidia sono supportati dal kernel 2.6 ?

 

Non c'e' nessuna implementazione nel kernel dei driver nvidia questo per un chiaro motivo: non sono open source.

----------

## heXen

beh si sono closed source, è che avevo letto sul sito della nvidia "support for kernel 2.6" e non ho pensato che era più esatto esprimermi usando soggetto e complemento invertiti   :Very Happy: 

cmq ho sentito dire, ma può darsi abbia capito una cosa per un'altra, che sia sotto sviluppo un driver open source... è vero??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *heXen wrote:*   

> beh si sono closed source, è che avevo letto sul sito della nvidia "support for kernel 2.6"

 

Questo vuol dire che il loro diver closed va anche sotto il kernel 2.6 ora

 *heXen wrote:*   

> cmq ho sentito dire, ma può darsi abbia capito una cosa per un'altra, che sia sotto sviluppo un driver open source... è vero??

 

C'e' un driver open ma non va il 3d.

----------

## heXen

cmq ora provo, nell'ordine, a compilare il kernel gentoo-dev-sources senza kernel panic e a fare un bell'emerge world con cflags meno spinte (ho di tutto di più nelle cflags) finché i pacchetti son pochi

----------

## heXen

su quella cosa di abbassare lo stack di cui si parlava nel topic in inglese: http://www.soloschedevideo.com/public/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1421

stasera provo

----------

## heXen

sto provando

 :Arrow:  nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" quindi dovrebbero essere le ultime release

 :Arrow:  kernel 2.6.7 gentoo-dev-sources

 :Arrow:  stack di 8k (quindi opzione nel kernel disabilitata)

```
uptime 

 20:10:14 up  1:13,  1 user,  load average: 3.19, 2.74, 2.33
```

ancora non succede nulla

----------

## marco86

@heXen se può esserti d'aiuto qua ti spiegano come aggiornare i driver Nvidia usciti il 30 giugno! Segui passo passo e funziona, sono riuscito io!

io adesso non ho più problemi!

----------

## assente

Sono disperato!!! Non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere 'sto problema rognosissimo!!!!!

Secondo me è tutta colpa di xorg le ho provate tutte, adesso so0no a x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3, succede sia con nv che con nvidia  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La miscela esplosiva è scheda nvidia + xorg + gecko(fx o epy) + sito utf8(es japu), ho notato che scorrendo al pagina con la rotellina aumenti la possibilità del freeze; aspetto ancora una versione di xorg e poi me ne torno a xfree   :Twisted Evil: 

Se avete novità in merito fatemelo sapere!

un sito che mi freezza 8/10 volte è http://icone.goldenweb.it/index_file/l/it/d2/pc_collection2/c/fauxSX_ruby/default.html

----------

## assente

Credo di aver trovato il mio baco su https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1176 speriamo sia risolto presto  :Confused: 

----------

